# will save improving feats beyond Iron Will?



## NewJeffCT (Oct 19, 2009)

We have a couple of folks in my high level party that are hoping to improve their Will saves (i.e., the dwarf fighter with an 8 Wisdom)

He already has a cloak of resistance and has taken Iron Will.  Are there other feats he can take?  How about minor magic item that takes up a nonstandard body slot (head, face, body)?

And, is there a comprehensive list of 3.5 feats that has a summary of what they do?

Thanks


----------



## Theroc (Oct 19, 2009)

NewJeffCT said:


> We have a couple of folks in my high level party that are hoping to improve their Will saves (i.e., the dwarf fighter with an 8 Wisdom)
> 
> He already has a cloak of resistance and has taken Iron Will.  Are there other feats he can take?  How about minor magic item that takes up a nonstandard body slot (head, face, body)?
> 
> ...




Well, this isn't exactly a "Will Save improving" feat, but it's basic effect is almost exclusively this.

There is a feat, (I believe it's called Force of Personality from Complete Adventurer) that keys will save off of Charisma instead of Wisdom(For mind effecting spells or abilities), so a charismatic character with this feat will have better saves than a charismatic character without.

Also, I believe PHB 2 had a feat doing a similar thing for constitution(with the added bonus of not automatically failing a Fort save on a nat 1)

Indomitable Soul from PHB 2 allows two rolls for a save, taking the better of the two.

I'd rather not get more specific with these than what I've said, though I'd suggest taking a look at the PHB 2 as it seems to have the majority of these things.  Indomitable Soul and the second feat I listed both have prerequisite feats to be taken before you can take them.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing really springs to mind, except stuff in third party publishers' works, or indeed, in the Pathfinder RPG (though that's only got the one feat that I can think of, and it ain't *amazing* anyhow).

But if you want to sift through tons of 3e feats, check this out. The site in general is extremely useful, and IMO well worth bookmarking, too.

edit --- wow, Steadfast Determination is really quite good. Especially for a Dwarven Fighter!  Oh, and I just found the 'Crystal Mask of Mindarmor' - the Magic Item Compendium has that priced at 10000 GP - not bad, for a +4 insight bonus to Will saves. it's treated as equivalent to goggles, eyewear, etc. - and here's a link to the original info, courtesy of the XPH, via the OGL, at d20srd.org.  Sandstorm also has Scorpion's Resolve, which does this: 'You gain a +4 bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells and abilities.' Not too shabby.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for the good finds and quick responses!  Thanks


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 19, 2009)

Beyond the good suggestions already put forth, there is a feat from Savage Species called Cumbrous Will or something like that which allows you to get +6 on one will save in exchange for a temporary penalty. Strong Soul and Luck of the Heroes improve will saves and other saves (FR) and there are a whole bunch of FR feats that give out skill and save bonuses so I'm sure there's more. If you have access to PF stuff I think there are Improved (save feat) feats that give rerolls. There are also reroll feats in Complete Scoundrel that might help. If you have access to traits from UA you can drain your other saves a bit in favor of will (you probably have fort to spare). You can get action-point-like benefits from the True Believer feat chain (CD) that you can apply to saves.

MIC also cas a cat's eye brooch (+1 luck bonus to saves-stacks with resistance).


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Oct 19, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> edit --- wow, Steadfast Determination is really quite good. Especially for a Dwarven Fighter!



Steadfast Determination is pretty good (my half-ogre bruiser has it), but nobody's mentioned yet that it has Endurance as a prerequisite.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff Wilder said:


> Steadfast Determination is pretty good (my half-ogre bruiser has it), but nobody's mentioned yet that it has Endurance as a prerequisite.





I mentioned it had a prerequisite, I just didn't specify what it was.


----------



## udalrich (Oct 20, 2009)

For a magic item, there's also the Periapt of Wisdom.  It's fairly expensive complared to the cloak (4k for a +1 boost and caps at +3) but it works with the cloak.  Admittedly, this isn't what you normally think of using it for, but it will boost your Will save.


----------



## Runestar (Oct 21, 2009)

Bribe your party caster into casting mindblank on you?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 21, 2009)

Runestar said:


> Bribe your party caster into casting mindblank on you?




Unfortunately, I'm almost positive the party sorcerer does not have *Mindblank* as a spell, and I don't think the party psion has the psionic version, either.


----------



## Noir le Lotus (Oct 21, 2009)

The Forgotten Realms books have some feats that improve your saves (Discipline and a few other) but they are Regional feats and must be taken at level 1.

Pathfinder have an Improved Iron Will that allow you to reroll a Will Save once per day.

Luckstone & Periapt of wisdom are 2 items that become mandatory as levels go high for fighters.

The PC can also try to take some levels in a PrC with a good Will Save.


----------

